# Leverett-Shutesbury merger...and more



## geolopes (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Team: There will be a joint meeting of the 2 town select boards to solicit public opinion on the proposed one chief merger of the PD's It's at *8:00 PM on Jan 26th at the Shutesbury Town Hall*.

They couldn't find anybody in Massachusetts with merger experience, so they are paying travel expenses for the Chief and town manager all the way up in Brownville, Maine to discuss their favorable experience with their merger with another podunk town NW of Bangor. Yup, BANGOR. :roll:

Anyway, neither town's PD's support the merger. Leverett select board want to get rid of OIC SGT Ting cause they are jealous of his work ethic and success. He's an outsider, minority, and a victim of crimes directed at him personally and against the PD, that the board chair :?: has ordered him not to investigate.

Their evidence room has been ransacked in the past even though Ting is supposed to have the only key. Ting's car was trashed while parked in front of the station while he was on a call. There were at least 1/2 dozen potential witnesses indoors less than 30 yards away having fire dept in service training, that Ting was forbidden to question if they might have heard or saw anything suspicious. The vandalism occurred while they were inside the public safety complex. Then, one time, they were drinking and broke a town copy machine while photo copying their asses, yes, their asses :shock: and tried to cover it up. Ting thought somebody did a B&E, and you guessed it, don't investigate it he's told.

The chair of the select board has repeatedly stated to Ting that SHE is the police chief. There has been several incidents of anti-Asian graffiti in town aimed at Ting over last 2 years. Ting is Chinese. Another officer is a Cambodian holocaust survivor. Ting's last 5 employee evaluations have been stellar. Then, this year, they refuse to give him his next one until 6 months late. It was bad of course. You can bet his next one will be submitted right on time and that it will be negative, so they can fire him. Town survey with 58 responses out of 1800 folks shows 96% high satisfaction with police services. LPD fire dept leads the way with their spiteful hatred of Ting, it's really sad, they should get therapy...really. No, REALLY!

Now, the select board has decided to investigate Ting and another officer for not making OUI arrests during 3 separate MVA's. One operator had a seizure, another defective equipment causing the accident, and the other severe emotional problems and an overdose of psychotropic meds. There was not sufficient PC for arrest, but never mind, the select board knows best, as does the fire dept employee who submitted the dates from his log. He should know, he shows up drunk all the time on FD call outs. Oh, did I mention, he has an ax to grind since the LPD was forced to summons him for a felony (found guilty) last summer.

Every time Ting farts, the board has an executive session to discipline him, then backs down due to his super good $500/hour civil rights/labor discrimination lawyer. Meanwhile, the convicted felon drunk on the FD has yet to be disciplined :?:

Stay tuned. And...be careful out there.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Typical. I know Ting I grew up with him his Sister and younger Brother. Ting is an oustanding person. and growing up next to Leverett I am not suprised at their ******* ways. Heck Shutesbury did the same thing years ago with the then Mike Maxwell. Great work ethics, morals and very proactive. Well Mike went on to better thigs. He is know working in DC at the Dept of Homeland Security. If Leverett is sucessful in their efforts to get rid of Ting he will also move onto bigger and better things.

As for the merger, I think it would be a big mistake. Next they will want to merg the PD's and FD's together like Pelham wanted to.

I am working with an Army Firefighter here in Kuwait who works for a merged PD/FD and he sid it sucks and is bad for the community.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Has anybody thought to call AG Reilly or MUCH better yet, U.S. Attorney Mike Sullivan?????
:shock: 
I think they might be able to assist Ting
:-k


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Thats absolutely disgusting, sounds like Sgt. Ting is getting the shaft out there. Not everyone gets along and there will always be differences of opinion on this job, but that is rediculous. Maybe the selectman should attend some ethics training, even more basic, a class on decency or sensitivity. :roll:

The thought of merging two police departments, poor idea. That is just asking for problems. Just the labor issues that have to be worked out: seniority, two different contracts, other benefits. Plus the fact that each department has its own social-cultural environment which merging could create some bad moral...bad idea from people that don't know how a police department ticks by the sounds of it, just my opinion.


----------



## Mrtracie (May 5, 2002)

I heard there is a Leverett Town Resident who is a full time cop on the board that is looking at the shared chief. What is he doing about this whole thing.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Stupid ass selectboard, this moron selectperson thinks she is the chief, what a nightmare Ting must be going through, I know what its like all too well, Ive him for a while and he is smart and squared away. They will definatly not get away with any of this. How do you order the P.D not to investigate hate crimes. Hope he called the MSP to investigate.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Typical small town/Fra nklin Co. BullS$%^!! I dealt with it for years in Erving then Whately. Best bet for kelson is to take his experience and great attitude eleswhere. It's not worth the fight! :evil: 
You guys need a Union like Sunderland.


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

The Chief from Maine appears to be a good guy who is making the shared thing work. However, many of the things that are making the process are a lot more involved then the two towns want.


----------

